# new exotic mammal



## royce (Dec 27, 2011)

hi
i have a small fishing boat (10 foot long 5 foot wide) and ive recenlty done up my gareden and i want to build a 10 foot by 10 foot house with a exra run around for a exotic mammal that could come with me fishing,so it would need to be intellegent ,have hands (like a beavers,ferrets or monkeys) and not be afraid so does anybody have any ideas ?? 

thanks 

royce


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Yawn,yawn,yawn.


----------



## royce (Dec 27, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> Yawn,yawn,yawn.


really not helpful mate


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I fly fished for several years.
Gave up due to lack of time.
My springer spanial loved out on the boat.
Think a dog would be best fishing companion.
Really cant think of anything else...


----------



## royce (Dec 27, 2011)

i know i would like a dog but im not allowed one i though of a ferret because there fearless,dont mind water and there quite like dogs 
but if theres something thats intellegent and good with water please suggest

thanks


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

oters are pretty fearless, doubt you could get one tho. as already said, a dog but your not allowed one......


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Couple of rats - but they want to live inside


----------



## royce (Dec 27, 2011)

well the house will kind of be like a massive shed and ill look ito otters 

thanks


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

damien1010 said:


> oters are pretty fearless, doubt you could get one tho. as already said, a dog but your not allowed one......


You can keep otters.... And op I doubt there's any exotic mammals that would suit as a fishing companion get a dog.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

wouldn't an otter just go for a swim and never be seen again?


----------



## ressieyeyx (Jan 6, 2012)

Agree with above


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

could try a seal or sea lion that would help you fish :lol2:


----------



## royce (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah that would be good :2thumb:

could i train a rat or ferret to use a small rod thats fixed to the boat theyd just need to wind it in other wise what about a duck ??


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Why not teach a trout to jump into boat.
Could get others too follow..
Then you your ferret and otter wouldnt need to reel in.
More room on boat for other exotics..
Screw loose comes to mind..lol


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Otters (exept Europeans that come under other laws generaly preventing them being kept privatly) are DWA. Not that that prevents you keeping one, just complicates it, but pretty sure the insurance issues involved would prevent you taking it fishing!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

How about one of those comorants that they fish with in China? : victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A wife........


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Could you not just fish with a friend:whistling2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Why not just admit you have no friends and your only source of hilarity in life is to trawl the Internet and find forums to post on to be annoying!
I suggest instead of getting a pet you get a life and then a grip!
Goodbye now!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

This section and the D.W.A.does seem to get more than the others for "unusual posters".


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bit harsh I think, not everyone is clued up on exotics, they were obviously responding comically when they said about it actually fishing. Makes a change from the defensive 'I know everything' types.

I think most things that like water will just swim off, not many animals like to sit still for hours, not even many dogs to be honest, but atleast they come back if they go for a swim, though they might scare away all the fish!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you think so?I thought that it was another daydreamer.
A bit like saying I have a garden pond ,how will I keep a crocodile in there?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

royce said:


> yeah that would be good :2thumb:
> 
> *could i train a rat or ferret to use a small rod thats fixed to the boat theyd just need to wind it* in other wise what about a duck ??


 
Something tells me that this is not the post of someone just looking to find out about exotics...
after all, everyone knows its only frogs that go fishing...


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

colinm said:


> Do you think so?I thought that it was another daydreamer.
> A bit like saying I have a garden pond ,how will I keep a crocodile in there?


 don't be so cruel its obviously a sensible question he could get himself a sea cow or a dolphin and tie it to the boat with a lead then he wouldn't need an out board it could tow him :roll2::roll2::roll2:

sorry couldn't resist:2thumb:


----------

